# tun(4) device programming



## ogogon (Sep 26, 2015)

Dear colleagues!

Can I find somewhere a document describing the correct programming of the tun(4) device?

Based on the available sample code I wrote a network daemon that uses the tun(4) devices. It even works.
However, the study of the code is always a special case, and it is never completely  replace of normal manual.
*Is there somewhere in the manual about programming tun(4) device?*

For example, how to correctly determine that a particular tun(4) device is not in use and can be occupied by my program?

I want before the publication of the code to make sure that it is methodologically correct and there is no cause for ridicule.

Ogogon.


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi ogogon. Unfortunately I do not know the answers to your questions and apparently no developers have seen your post here yet. As I understand it, the best place to discuss development is on one of the mailing lists. See if you can find one here that is appropriate: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/eresources-mail.html


----------

